# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Fruit na de maaltijd mag! - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Fruit na de maaltijd mag 
> 
> 
> In heel wat populaire diëten en in tal van publicaties wordt afgeraden om na de maaltijd of samen met andere voedingsmiddelen fruit te eten. Fruit moet je op een nuchtere maag eten, zo luidt het dan. Het zijn vooral de zogenaamde combinatiediëten die het eten van fruit na de maaltijd afraden. Verkeerde voedingscombinaties zouden verteringsproblemen geven omdat het ene voedingsmiddel de verteringsenzymen belemmert die op het andere voedingsmiddel moeten inwerken. Als je fruit eet na de maaltijd zou het beginnen gisten en rotten in de darmen en gaan de vitamines verloren, zo wordt ook beweerd. Een andere vaak aangehaalde bewering is dat fruit het zuur-base-evenwicht in het lichaam zou verstoren. Fruit zou het lichaam verzuren en kunnen aantasten.


(bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------

